# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  Adamantine Mind -- Psionics for Martial Adept

## ChudoJogurt

*Adamantine Mind*
Adamantine mind is someone who combines their latent psionic precognitive talent with their martial training, allowing for supernatural insights into the future and the very sublime way, that defies and transcends mere training.

Requirements:
To qualify to become an adamantine mind, a character must fulfil all the following criteria:
Alignment: Any Lawful.
Base Attack Bonus: +3
Skills: Knowledge (history) 2 ranks, Knowledge (martial) 8 ranks, Knowledge (psionic) 3 ranks
Psionics: Must have a power point reserve of at least 1 power point. Must know Precognition as psionic power.
Manoeuvres: Must have knowledge of at least three Diamond Mind manoeuvres

*Base stats:
*
HD: d10
Skills: 4+Int



> "*Level*
> *Base
> Attack Bonus*
> *Fort
> Save*
> *Ref
> Save*
> *Will
> Save*
> ...


*Manoeuvres Known:* Adamantine Mind chooses his Maneuvers from Diamond Mind, Setting Sun or Iron Wind school.
*Powers Known: 
*Adamantine Mind uses Int to calculate bonus power points, maximum power level and DCs of his Psionic and Psi-like abilities granted by this class.
He chooses his powers known from the following list:
1st level: Elfsight: Precognition, Defensive Precognition, Offensive Prescience, Offensive Synesthete:
2nd level: Object Reading, Sensitivity to Psychic Impressions, Detect Hostile Intent, Read Thoughts, Photographic Reflexes
3rd level: Evade Burst, Ubiquitous Vision, Touchsight, Vital Strike*
4th level; Detect Remote Viewing, Divination Psionic, Trace Teleport, Mindlink Thieving, Steadfast Perception
5th level: True Seeing Psionic, Second Chance
If the character already had a Manifester class which granted him access to the Precognition power prior to becoming Adamantine Mind, he may choose to progress that class instead of gaining Manifester Levels in Adamantine Mind. In this case he does not improve his Manifester levels on levels 1, 5 and 10.

*As per spell, costing 5 pp

*Class features:*
Manifold Future: When casting Precognition, the character may expend additional Power Points. For every 4 points so expended, he gains an additional Precognitive edge. Precognitive Edges from multiple castings (or multiple sources) do not stack, they overlap like Temp. hit points.
Martial Edge:  The character can expend precognitive edge (from precognition) to use a Counter Martial Maneuver from manoeuvres known, even if it was not readied or granted. If that was not a manoeuvre readied at the beginning of the fight, then once expended, this Maneuver cannot be recovered after it has been used
Extended Precognition: The character gains can extend the duration of their Clairsentience powers as per Extend Psionics Metapsionic feat, but without having to pay extra power points or spend your Psionic Focus
Improved Martial Edge
The character can expend precognitive edge (from precognition) to gain a Martial Maneuver from manoeuvres known as a readied/granted Maneuver. If that Maneuver was not readied before the use of the power, it cannot be recovered/granted after it has been used.
Focused Edge
The Character can expend psionic focus in addition to precognitive edge to gain the bonus as if they had the edge from the Greater Precognition instead.
Perfect Martial Edge:
The character can expend a precognitive edge (from precognition) and psionic focus to gain any Martial Maneuvers from any school permitted by the characters Initiator class. The character still has to fulfil the Initiator Level requirements, but not other prerequisites.  If that Maneuver was not readied before the use of the power, it cannot be recovered/granted after it has been used.
Intuitive Boost
As an immediate action, the character may spend t heir pps to achieve a number of effects: Improve initiative for one round (1 point per +1), gain a single sneak attack (1d6 per 3pts spent) or gain additional AoO (3 pts). Total Spend on intuitive boost per round must be no more than their ML
Foresight
As long as Adamantine Mind is psionically focused, they are considered to be under the effect of the Foresight (as per the spell) as a psi-like ability. The ability is identical to the spell. If they ose psionic focus, the spell ends. It is then resumed after regainign psionic focus followed by a five-minute meditation.

*Comments:*
It's not supposed to be a very powerful class -- I was aiming at the lower edge of Tier 3. Just something to add bit of utility and unique flavor to a Martial class.
Please evaluate and criticize honestly -- any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## JoshuaZ

Is there a reason that you made them have to be lawful? Also, is there a reason they get power points but don't manifest their existing psionic manifesting?

I really like the mechanic of expending your precognitive edge to do other things.

----------


## ChudoJogurt

> Is there a reason that you made them have to be lawful? Also, is there a reason they get power points but don't manifest their existing psionic manifesting?
> 
> I really like the mechanic of expending your precognitive edge to do other things.


The idea is mostly that it's a Martial Adept expanding their practice of Diamond Mind to where just Concentration becomes psionic powers. So they're lawful for the same reasons Monks are lawful -- it reflects that their psionic power and their martial prowess come from rigorous mental and bodily discipline.
It doesn't key off existing ML for the same reason - idea is that you enter this class through Hidden Talent or some sort of racial ability.

Also it was made for a rather specific game with very restricted Psionic classes, so I made it specifically for one of the PCs who did not have Manifester Levels.

----------


## CanisLunis

> The idea is mostly that it's a Martial Adept expanding their practice of Diamond Mind to where just Concentration becomes psionic powers. So they're lawful for the same reasons Monks are lawful -- it reflects that their psionic power and their martial prowess come from rigorous mental and bodily discipline.
> It doesn't key off existing ML for the same reason - idea is that you enter this class through Hidden Talent or some sort of racial ability.
> 
> Also it was made for a rather specific game with very restricted Psionic classes, so I made it specifically for one of the PCs who did not have Manifester Levels.


with that context, I'd say it's fine (if just a touch underwhelming), but if you want to make this a bit more universally usable I'd probably add in a caveat that if you have levels in a manifesting class, you can choose to advance that class's instead of gaining the standalone manifesting given here, perhaps with a dead level at 1

----------


## JoshuaZ

> with that context, I'd say it's fine (if just a touch underwhelming), but if you want to make this a bit more universally usable I'd probably add in a caveat that if you have levels in a manifesting class, you can choose to advance that class's instead of gaining the standalone manifesting given here, perhaps with a dead level at 1


Chiming in to note agreement with this.

Also, it says "war mind" rather than "adamantine mind" in the requirements section.

----------


## ChudoJogurt

Cleaned up some wordings, and added a point about progressing other Manifester class.
Though I'm bit wary about something breaking if you enter it via Tier 1/Tier 2 Psionic classes now.

----------

